# cryoablation kidney



## prabha (Jul 22, 2009)

My codes for the below procedure are
 50593
 77013-26
 76940-2659.Do we need to code the biopsy of kidney seperately or it is   included in cryoablation? 

       The patient was placed prone on the CT table. Serial axial 5 mm
       scan was obtained  through the abdomen without intravenous
       contrast. These images demonstrated a round exophytic mass the
       left kidney. After identifying the proper access sites in the left
       Flank, 3 Cryoablation probes 2.4 mm in diameter were deployed
       through the lesion under US and CT guidance. 18 G Core needle
       biopsy of the mass was performed, and samples sent for pathologic
       evaluation.

       After proper probe positioning was reconfirmed by repeat CT
       imaging, freezing and thawing according to the standard protocol
       was performed. (10 minute freeze, 8 minute thaw, 10 minute freeze,
       and final thaw).

       Repeat images during the procedure confirmed proper ice ball
       formation showing at least 1 cm margin of lethal ice outside of
       the mass boundaries.

       The probes were removed. Follow-up CT imaging without contrast
       demonstrated no hemorrhage.

       The patient tolerated the procedure well and left the department
       in stable condition.

       IMPRESSION:       
       1. Successful cryoablation of the exophytic mass in the left
       Kidney.
         2. Biopsy of the mass with 18 G core needle.


----------



## drsnpatil (Jul 23, 2009)

_surely we need to code the biopsy of kidney seperately 50200 and is not included in cryoablation and the S & I code for biopsy is only 76942 not 76940 beacuse cryoablation done under CT guidance not under ultrasound._


----------



## Poodles (Jul 23, 2009)

prabha said:


> My codes for the below procedure are
> 50593
> 77013-26
> 76940-2659.Do we need to code the biopsy of kidney seperately or it is   included in cryoablation?
> ...




According to CCI edits, the biopsy is not bundled with the ablation, and since it was properly documented, it is billable.

Patti Downing, RCC


----------

